# June Photo Contest



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Here is Storm with one of our foster kittens last summer. She loves the babies and our resident cats. Rey prefers to keep her distance.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Penny... meet Aunt Edna. She is our friend, not a snack.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Molly and her bunny


----------



## shadco (Mar 29, 2020)

Lucy GR, and Freddy MC Kitten are becoming inseparable.










.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I am not eligible but this is Eden with my kitty, Slink. Slink loves dogs so much and would be thrilled to lay with one all day (Kaizer does not like it lol). I have another cat, Claude, that Eden likes to play with


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

B met some huge chickens during our early socialization days! He doesn’t really interact with many other animals besides dogs😂


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I guess that photo proves he's not chicken......


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

My first sweet Golden girl and her best friend. They were a little weird 🙃


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Taken on 20th November 2020, my trio with my cat fifi. It’s been my phone wallpaper since then.. my dear fifi cat passed away on the 29th April 2022, at the ripe old age of 22. It’s still a hard to talk about it or write this without tearing but i thought this would be a good entry  










she’s the coolest even though she had no sunnies on!


----------



## littlemoonbeam (Feb 1, 2021)

When it comes to cats Dre prefers they respect his fursonal space


----------



## BuddyBigDog (Oct 8, 2020)

Buddy, with his friends Tim and Screamer.


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

90% of Finn's interactions with the chickens look like this! He tries to sniff them, they run away, rinse and repeat


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

FinnTheFloof said:


> View attachment 892952
> 
> 90% of Finn's interactions with the chickens look like this! He tries to sniff them, they run away, rinse and repeat


The chicken in the picture is named Poppy


----------



## LA152 (Dec 31, 2020)

Jerry as a puppy with Mimi. She wasn’t pleased when I brought him home but she does love anytime my suitcase comes out ✈


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ffcmm said:


> Taken on 20th November 2020, my trio with my cat fifi. It’s been my phone wallpaper since then.. my dear fifi cat passed away on the 29th April 2022, at the ripe old age of 22. It’s still a hard to talk about it or write this without tearing but i thought this would be a good entry
> 
> View attachment 892936
> 
> ...


This is awesome.

I’m very sorry about Fifi. She was precious. 

On a lighter note, could you not get her to wear sunglasses? Lol


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

diane0905 said:


> This is awesome.
> 
> I’m very sorry about Fifi. She was precious.
> 
> On a lighter note, could you not get her to wear sunglasses? Lol


I would've thought she'd be willing to wear the cat's eye style........


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Look at all these fantastic friend pics!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

FurdogDad said:


> I guess that photo proves he's not chicken......


Ouch


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Let's keep the photo's coming.

Here's Honey with her pals, Pudsie and Myloschz celebrating their birthdays.


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

Sorry for picture quality. Allie is sharing her bed.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The June theme is *Goldens and Their Feline Friends (or other pet buddies).*
So many possibilities since golden retrievers have so many friends.

Entries will be accepted until Wednesday, June 22nd.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Goldens have so many furry friends, I hope we see more pics of them!

Not an entry, but here's Honey with her pal Oya when they took Trick Dog together!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Riley's Mom has picked a fun theme for June, *Goldens and Their Feline Friends (or other pet buddies).*
So many possibilities since golden retrievers have so many friends.

Entries will be accepted until Wednesday, June 22nd.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Not an official entry (I've already submitted a photo) but just for fun...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's the weekend and some of our goldens will be visiting with their friends, families and pet buddies. 
Keep your camera/phone handy to capture the shot and enter June's Photo Contest, 
*Goldens and Their Feline Friends (or other pet buddies).*

Entries will be accepted until Wednesday, June 22nd.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*Goldens and Their Feline Friends (or other pet buddies) photo contest for June will close tomorrow June 22nd.*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Just getting the list of entries ready for when the contest closes this afternoon, there is still time to enter.
It's so good to see so many newer members joining in the fun along with some members of 10 years or more.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest is closed. 
Please go to the voting poll.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cast your Votes for the June Photo Contest here-

June Voting Poll | Golden Retriever Dog Forums (goldenretrieverforum.com)


----------

